# Machine advice



## robert33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I am completely new to CNC, as well as CAD, I'm currently looking to purchase my very first machine for the machining of solid surface material, could anyone give any advice on choosing a easy to use & reliable machine as well as software?
The maximum cutting area we need: X - 3700mm & Y - 2000mm & my budget is between £30k - £40k, I'm based in the UK so would require training & servicing backup close to home.
I have looked at AXYZ 6000 series & Multicam 3000 series, also looked at software EnRoute etc.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks Everyone


----------

